# Blueberry Yogurt Granola Trifle



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sure you will all love this dessert as it has a fruity, sweet and tangy taste all in one.

Serves 4
Prep Time 5 minutes

*Ingredients*

1 cup frozen blueberries or other frozen fruit of your choice
4 cups plain yogurt or kefir
1/2 cup whipped cream
1 cup granola
mint springs for garnish
powdered sugar for dusting

*Procedure*

1. In a serving glass bowl, layer 1/4 cup blueberries, 1 cup yogurt, and 1/8 cup whipped cream. Top with 1/4 cup granola. Repeat with remaining ingredients.
2. Garnish with mint leaves and sift powdered sugar on top just before serving. Best served cold.

If you have extra time, make a compote for your blueberries by boiling 1 cup frozen blueberry puree and 2 1/2 cups sugar until well combined. Allow to cool, then add 1 cup frozen blueberries. Incorporate into the layers.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2010)

good looking recipe, thanks for posting!


----------



## mexican mama (Apr 7, 2010)

some chili powder for a bit spice for me...sounds weird but i like a bit of zing to my trifle


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 7, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> good looking recipe, thanks for posting!


you're welcome! no problem! 



mexican mama said:


> some chili powder for a bit spice for me...sounds weird but i like a bit of zing to my trifle


hmmm, sounds interesting to put some chili powder. I wonder how it will go...


----------



## A cup of tea (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, great recipe. Love how quick and easy you can make this, might even be a treat for tonight...

I love cooking/baking with blueberries, it's so fresh and nice, not to mention super good for you! 

A favourite blueberry recipe of mine is grated apples, oats, blueberries and yoghurt in a pot. Blend it together and you've got a nice snack. Sprinkle some pistachios on top and it tastes (and looks) even better.


----------

